# Tiny bottles



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 9, 2019)

The other day I found these three bottles all in one area. They are now the smallest bottles I've ever found. I don't think they can get much smaller than this. Two of them have Owens-Illinois marks and the round one has a keystone logo. Whatever was in them must have been very potent. The one bottle almost looks like a miniature milk bottle. It had broken apart and I had to superglue it.


----------

